# Air Compressor Question



## alex123 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Everyone - This is my first post as a member of this forum. I am in the market looking for a air compressor. I will be doing automotive work at home, so I need something that can run 1/2" impact gun (up to 1000 ft. lbs.), pneumatic ratchets, cut off tools, air chisel, etc. 
Also important is noise level. I live in a town home and am sandwiched in between two units. I do have a garage, but would prefer something as quiet as possible. I have looked at California Air Tools and those compressors seem to be a little on the expensive end. I'm looking for ~30 gallon tank. Since the highest consumption tool I intend on running would be the 1/2 impact, I thought I would share the compressor, and air impact I had in mind. I'm not fully set on moving forward with these, hence this post. I would greatly appreciate feedback on THIS impact wrenchthis impact wrench, and THIS air compressorTHIS air compressor. 

Finally, this is a little off topic, but I have to ask. I was watching a YouTube video, and this guy said that if you truly want to get all the power the air tool is intended for, you MUST use a air hose that is equivalent to the size. For example, 1/2" impact wrench requires a 1/2" ID hose. 1" impact wrench should use a 1" ID hose.... is this true? 

Thanks in advance,
Alex


----------



## alex123 (Jan 12, 2019)

Anyone?


----------

